# Gary Payton possibly a Rocket



## Rickbarry (Feb 22, 2005)

I'm watching the halftime show on TNT. Insider David Aldridge says payton will probably be bought out from Atlanta and become a free agent by the weekend. He mentioned Houston as a possibility of a team.

So what do you guys think(assuming what david aldridge says is true)? Having the glove on the rockets?


----------



## Eduardo (Jan 27, 2005)

Don't think we need him. To me, its either MJ or GP not both..Sura, MJ and GP sharing playing time? Its going to be hard for each to contribute given they have to split playing time


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Lets keep the guy who isnt old enough to be my dads grandpa.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Payton would be a good pickup for the Rockets if they hadn't just traded for James. But now they don't need him. I'm not so sure James isn't better than Payton right now. James could have a big role on this team. I think he is a pretty underrated player.


----------



## rocketsthathavespurs (Jul 17, 2004)

get him and we can have

payton/james/muchie/barret
sura/wesly
tmac/barry/bowen
howard/weatherspoon/baker
yao/dike/baker


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

JNice said:


> Payton would be a good pickup for the Rockets if they hadn't just traded for James. But now they don't need him. I'm not so sure James isn't better than Payton right now. James could have a big role on this team. I think he is a pretty underrated player.


You're not sure? I can tell you Payton is better than Mike James right now, based sorely on the experience.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Don't we still have 2.3 mil of the MLE left? If we could get GP for 1.5 mil I'd pick him up. No harm no foul. You would think that GP has figured it out over the past few years that he is not the man anymore.

I agree with rocketsthathavespurs. Sura can move back to point if we need. GP would be making less than Moochie.


----------



## darknezx (Apr 13, 2004)

We need a point guard who can hit shots, not GP who at this stage is really of no use to us.  I think Mike James and Sura, with Barry occassionally backing up, will be the best rotation at the PG spot.


----------

